
Ask HN: Best Podcast Episodes? - anon1094
What are the best, must listen to individual podcast episodes and why?
======
tomohawk
The History of Rome is fantastic. Even if you don't think you are a history
nerd, the presentation is very good, informative, and entertaining. You'll be
surprised at how relevant the information is to today.

